# No new theme for ubuntu 8.04-hardy :(



## abhinandh (Feb 5, 2008)

The completely new theme for Ubuntu 8.04 has been deferred to the following release. The original plan was to have a fresh theme for every long-term-support release, starting with Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. Now it has been decided to put off the redesign until Ubuntu 8.10.

Here is the source, a posting by Kenneth Wimer:



> Many of the basic questions have now been answered and we can begin to move forward in earnest - remember though, we are not going to change the theme for Hardy radically as it is the last of the LTS cycle (stated in previous mails, launchpad blueprints, irc, etc).



The 8.04 theme won’t be exactly the same, there are plans to make minor improvements. Work on the totally new theme has not stopped either so now there will be plenty of time to make it great.

It’s disappointing that there will be no new theme, it was due to be one of the highlights of the release. Just think about the many other improvements that will make it in to Ubuntu 8.04 like Firefox 3, PulseAudio, Transmission, and better Compiz Fusion effects
  
Suorce : Tombuntu


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

aargh!I hate the brown theme.what I do first in ubuntu is to customize to blue theme(blubuntu)


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> aargh!I hate the brown theme.what I do first in ubuntu is to customize to blue theme(blubuntu)


me too.was waitin for new theme.now,have to see that brown for longer


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

Me 3, I just HATE that brown/orange combo! Fedora with its blue or openSUSE with its green look much much much and much better than this default ubuntu theme!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Even i hate the default brown theme in Ubuntu and the blue one is great!

You say no new theme, then whats this? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78260


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 5, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Even i hate the default brown theme in Ubuntu and the blue one is great!
> 
> You say no new theme, then whats this?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78260



thats the old post.this is latest news.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

Me 5. I too loath the default theme. It makes ubuntu look old fashioned and ugly. I too changed to the blue theme. But now, I use win4lin and mac4lin as my themes. Why can't canonical atleast <include> a new theme for us if they can't make it default ? They say that they want to retain the old look, but why not make it better, and leave it within the OS for us to switch to ?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

That was planned, but now changed

but Brown is adopted because it matched the whole Idea of Ubuntu - Linux for Human Being

and Humans being are not white,blue or green but they are brown

IMO the same theme should be available in different colors, but they current one should be default


----------



## Rahim (Feb 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I too changed to the blue theme. But now, I use win4lin and mac4lin as my themes.


I agree with you, me too using Mac4Lin Themes



gary4gar said:


> Humans being are not white,blue or green but they are brown


Says who?  Ask an American, "Are you Brown?". "No way, I am White!!!"
The connection of Brown colour and philosophy of Ubuntu is quite lame IMHO. They should use that colour,fine,but should jazzz it up, make it attractive. 
the Default theme Baba Adam Ke Zamaane Ka Lagta Hai.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^lol :d


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> the Default theme Baba Adam Ke Zamaane Ka Lagta Hai.


100% agree with you!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I agree with you, me too using Mac4Lin Themes
> 
> 
> Says who?  Ask an American, "Are you Brown?". "No way, I am White!!!"
> ...


Man, Ubuntu is originated from south africa, if you didn't knew


----------



## Rahim (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey gary I know that! I too read the story. System> About Ubuntu 
I have no problem with the colour but it is so dull.


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 6, 2008)

thank god,gnome is so customizable.no probs for me there*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

Exactly, Its not like we gotta live with the theme till a new release or buy a software just to change it , like windows folks right?
Just head to www.gnome-look.org and pick a theme you want.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought only I hated the brown theme  The theme needs a major upgrade. Since I use Mint now, it's always got a cooooooool green  <- Just like this


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

ubuntu geeks got a brown fetish baeby


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> aargh!I hate the brown theme.(blubuntu)



xactly ....... dnt knw wat they were thinking whn makig tht theme.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2008)

*Why is the default desktop in Ubuntu BROWN?*


			
				Mark Shuttleworth said:
			
		

> The overarching theme of the first set of Ubuntu releases is "Humanity". This drives our choice of artwork as much as our selection of packages and decisions around the installer. Our default theme in the first four releases of Ubuntu is called "Human", and it emphasises warm, human colours - brown.
> 
> Yes, that's rather unusual in a world where most desktops are blue or green, and the MacOSX has gone kitchenware. Partly, we like the fact that Ubuntu is different, warmer. The computer is not a device any more, it's an extension of your mind, your gateway to other people (by email, voip, irc, and over the web). We wanted a feel that was unique, striking, comforting, and above all, human. We chose brown. That's quite a high risk choice, because to render brown your screen has to render subtle shades of blue, and green, and red. Even slight variations from the norm can shift the "brown" substantially. But monitors and LCD screens these days are increasingly of a standard that we felt the risk was acceptable. In Hoary and Breezy we have gone with a richer, redder brown, based on feedback from lower-end laptop and LCD screen users.



Source


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

Still not convinced  majority dont like this exercise.kubuntu carries a blue theme which is attractive.I have done the same in my Debian and Ubuntu.

but calling mac theming kitchenware!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

The present brown simply sux! Hoary dark brown was much better!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

if they wanted to use brown that badly, they could have used dark brown and they could have given the gnome bars a dark brownish woody finish, which would make ubuntu look uber cool.

How about starting a poll asking if the default ubuntu theme sucks or not ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^ what is the use? everybody knows it does and everybody knows that it won't be changed. Why waste bandwidth????


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with you guys!!! .. if you dont like something in ubuntu then change it yourself .. goodness gracious me .. you get the whole fcuking source.... modify it as per your wish. Why whine about a simple thing as theme color.do I really have to tell linux experts here to look at gnome-look.org?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

Charan said:


> What the hell is wrong with you guys!!! .. if you dont like something in ubuntu then change it yourself .. goodness gracious me .. you get the whole fcuking source.... modify it as per your wish. Why whine about a simple thing as theme color.do I really have to tell linux experts here to look at gnome-look.org?


You are both right and wrong.

1. You are right because this can easily be done ourselves. After all, linux is all about DIY.

2. You are wrong, because Ubuntu is supposed to be a distro for the "general public" and not for the alpha geeks. The general public likes stuff that looks good, and has a polished feel about it. This ubuntu lacks.

I can forgive(actually, I can appritiate) a royal geek's uber OS like Slackware, Gentoo or Debian if they came with every thing bare and left to be configured, the way it is today. But for an OS that claims to be for the general masses, ubuntu must look good.

Why can't they learn from Mint, SuSE, Vector, Mandriva, Linspire, Xandros, etc ? Looks do matter when it comes to the first impression of a third person.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2008)

Curse themm. Orange/Brown looks ****** big time. and I am sick in modifying it again .. I better look for other alternatives now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Curse themm. Orange/Brown looks ****** big time. and I am sick in modifying it again .. I better look for other alternatives now


If I could have had apt-get in fedora, I would have gladly switched to it ages ago.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You are both right and wrong.
> 2. You are wrong, because Ubuntu is supposed to be a distro for the "general public" and not for the alpha geeks. The general public likes stuff that looks good, and has a polished feel about it. This ubuntu lacks.
> 
> I can forgive(actually, I can appritiate) a royal geek's uber OS like Slackware, Gentoo or Debian if they came with every thing bare and left to be configured, the way it is today. But for an OS that claims to be for the general masses, ubuntu must look good.



General public also want to play DVD's, MP3's and other stuff.. which doesnot come out of the box in Ubuntu cause of GNU restrictions. One has to install restricted extras. if one knows how to install those extras, then changing the theme will be a piece of cake for him or her. Now do you consider ubuntu just for the looks? 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Why can't they learn from Mint, SuSE, Vector, Mandriva, Linspire, Xandros, etc ? Looks do matter when it comes to the first impression of a third person.





			
				Mark Shuttleworth said:
			
		

> We wanted a feel that was unique, striking, comforting, and above all, human. We chose brown.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

Charan said:


> General public also want to play DVD's, MP3's and other stuff.. which doesnot come out of the box in Ubuntu cause of GNU restrictions. One has to install restricted extras. if one knows how to install those extras, then changing the theme will be a piece of cake for him or her. Now do you consider ubuntu just for the looks?


atleast its a simple step to install all those things you mentioned. Besides, its something that they *want* to give but *can't*. But Looks is something they *can* give but they *won't*.

Edit: I know its possible to even convert debian to ubuntu by running just one single shell script and entering the password, but still, lets not deviate.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

@Charan
True general public wanna do a hell lot of more things. But they can't be bundled due to license restrictions. But whats stopping them to improve on the default theme?

After all when you see screenshots its the theme and appearance that catches your attention the most and appeals to first time users!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

@gowtham: Debian is  not a geeky distro


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gowtham: Debian is  not a geeky distro


but it certainly is ugly. I mean, the stable version is such that you can't install the latest stuff, only old boooring stuff.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @Charan
> True general public wanna do a hell lot of more things. But they can't be bundled due to license restrictions. But whats stopping them to improve on the default theme?
> 
> After all when you see screenshots its the theme and appearance that catches your attention the most and appeals to first time users!



They wont cause its what they want to do .. they want to be different.. 

take these smilie for instance 
         

which one stands out? -->  

now when it comes to first time users ... well Ubuntu is getting more and more popular than anyother distro. 

offtopic: Any one checkout Sabayon default theme?


----------

